# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Nderi dhe turpi i Vlorës

## {FIGO}

Major Besnik Hidri Lindur me 7 shkurt 1966 ne Durres. Ishte i persekutuar politik, gjyshi i tij ishte ne burg politik, e ema e internuar. Ne vitin 1993 futet ne sherbimin e fshehte SHIK Durres. Me 1994, transferohet ne Tirane dhe me 1995, emerohet Shefi i Kunderzbulimit për ambasadat e huaja Tirane. Ishte specializuar prane sherbimeve sekrete italiane, turke dhe CIA-s ne SHBA. Fliste ne italisht dhe anglisht. Ishte i martuar me Marielen me te cilen kishte dy vajza, Livian dhe Samuelen. Me 28 shkurt 1997 kur bandat komuniste te Neki Dredhes dhe Albert Gjahtarit, Niko Veizit dhe Nedin Xhelilit sulmuan SHIK- un ne Vlore. Besniku e mbrojti shtetin heroikisht dhe ra nga plumbat e komunisteve vlonjate. Ishte vetem 31 vjeç. 

2. Kapiten Leke Qoku Lindi me 13 prill 1961 ne Tropoje. Ishte i persekutuar politik. Dajot e tij i kish pushkatuar regjimi diktatorial. Ne shtator 1992 futet ne sherbimin e fshehte SHIK dhe fillon edhe fakultetin juridik. Me 1995 emerohet ne detyren e rendesishme te shefit te Sherbimit te Brendshem Rinas. Ishte i martuar me Valentinen dhe kishte nje djale Kristin, i cili kur i vrane babane ishte vetem 1 muajsh. Ai ra ne mbrojtje te shtetit shqiptar me 28 shkurt 1997. Egersirat komuniste e terhoqen zvarre trupin e tij dhe e çuan tek studentet qe gjoja ishin ne greve urie. Ne sy te studenteve trupi i tij ende pa dhene shpirt eshte coptuar dhe i eshte prere mishi copa-copa. Deputetja e sotme Liza Hoxha i ka pire gjakun dhe e ngazellyer i ka dhene doren dhe ka perqafuar Niko Veizin dhe Neki Dredhen duke i gjakosur edhe ata. Kisha Katolike nderhyri për te marre trupin e tij pa jete. Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk pranuan duke thene se trupi i tij do te behej copa-copa dhe do te hahej nga komunistet vlonjate!" Ishte vetem 36 vjeç kur e vrane. 

3. Kapiteni i pare Gjergj Mehmeti
Gjergji ishte nga Tepelena dhe kishte dajon e itj te denuar politik. U godit pabesisht nga bandat komuniste te "Komitetit te Shpetimit" Sarande, u vra duke luftuar si luan dhe pastaj bandat e dogjen pa dhene shpirt. Gazeta "55" date 8.4.2000 ka akuzuar për vrasjen e tij major Shpetim Idrizin, i cili për kete vepër makabre ju dha shefit kuadrit ne Garden e Republikes, i akuzuar po nga kjo gazete si kapo mafie e gardes se Republikes ku u transferua si keshilltar i ministrit shokut Spartak Poçi. Nuk e njihte friken i kudo ndodhur, polic i vertete qe beri aq shume për Vloren, duke lene tek shoket e tij kujtime te paharruara. Ishte vetem 35 vjeç kur e vrane dhe e dogjen komunistet. 

4. Kapiten i pare Spiro Toli Toshi 5. N/oficer Gezim Haxhi Shabani 6. Besim Zano Manoli Keta te tre shpirtra te bukur rane bashke me 24 mars 1997, ne nje prite, gracke, qe u organizuan bandat komuniste. Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk i pranuan ne spital trupat e ketyre deshmoreve te atdheut. Spiro Toshi ishte nga Narta, nga nje familje fisnike dhe i persekutuar politik. Ishte nje socialist i klasit te pare për M.K.Z. I sinqerte, i dashur me te gjithe, i palodhur ne pune. E donte dhe e ndiente pergjegjesine e oficerit te policise, po mbi te gjitha donte Vloren dhe Shqipërine për te cilat edhe ra deshmor nga plumbat e njesiteve guerile komuniste. Ishte 45 vjeç kur ra deshmor! 

Gezim Shabani Lindur me 1950 ne Vlore. Babai i tij Haxhi Mustafaj ishte denuar me 101 vjet burg nga diktatura komuniste. Gjyshi i tij nga nena Elmas Çarçani kishte vdekur ne torturat e Sigurimit te Shtetit. Gezimi punonte ne grupin e gatshem te policise. Ishte trim si i ati, i zgjuar si gjyshi dhe serioz ne pune dhe ne shoqeri. Ishte vetem 47 vjeç kur ra deshmor. Besim Manoli, kishte lindur me 1957 ne Vlore dhe ishte internuar ne Drashovice. Babai i tij Zanua ka bere 10 vjet burg politik. Gjyshi i tij nga nena pushkatuar, nje dajo te pushkatuar me 1945 dhe dy dajo te tjere te denuar me nga 20 vjet burg politik. Besimi hyri ne polici me 1993 dhe punoi ne policine kriminale duke treguar trimeri, zgjuarsi dhe perkushtim ne lufte ndaj krimit. Për keto merita u emerua inspektor policie. Ishte i dashur me te gjithe, luftetar i vendosur antikomunist, shpirt i paster demokrati. Ishte vetem 40 vjeç kur ra deshmor. 

7. Shezai Jashar Zanaj Lindur me 1963 ne Vezhdanisht te Vlores. Ka nisur detyren ne polici me 1987 dhe ka punuar kryesisht ne policine e qarkullimit rrugor. U vra nga nje grup kriminelesh me 28 mars 1997. Ishte vetem 34 vjeç. 

8. Albert Troqe Nje njesit komunist i kerkoi ti sherbente me makinen e tij deri ne Zvernec. Alberti i mire, i gatshem për te ndihmuar njerezit vihet ne dispozicion te tyre. Tek Pylli i Sodes e vrasin pabesisht. Kjo ndodhi ne prill 1997. Alberti ishte nga Tragjasi i qeshur, i dashur, i palodhur, i respektuar prej te gjitheve. 

9. N/oficer Valter Dilaver Harizaj Me 1 maj 1997, i zihet prite ne Pus te Mezinit dhe e vrasin se bashku me dy miq te tij. I ndieri kishte luftuar për 5 vjet rresht me trimeri e mençuri kunder krimit te organizuar, trafikut te droges, klandestineve dhe prostitucionit. Keto sherbime te çmuara qe i solli atdheut te tij i moren edhe jeten. Vrasesit komuniste nuk i bene thirrje te ndalonte, gje qe tregon se ata e dinin ke do qellonin. Vrasja ndodhi vetem 10 minuta pasi u larguan forcat e policise nga ai vend. Ne makine u gjeten para dhe varese floriri ç'ka tregon se ata qe e vrane nuk ishin kusare, por njesit gueril komunist. N/kolonel Milto Kordha dhe N/kolonel Haxhi Demiri thote major Ilir Kuçi ishin vetem ne rolin e vrojtuesit! Valteri bashke me te vellane Hiqmetin ju perkushtuan demokracise luftes kunder krimit dhe krimineleve komuniste. Valteri i perkiste nje familje te persekutuar politike. Nuk mund te harrohet kurre ai djale azgan, i qeshur qe ra për atdheun e tij. 

10. Edi Hasanaliaj Ne kujtesen e shqiptareve po dhe te gjithe botes se qyteteruar, ka mbetur skena makabre ne Sarande. Nje n/oficer i shtetit shqiptar i lidhur për nje shtylle me litar torturohej, goditej, peshtyhej publikisht. Skena kaq makabre nuk ka mundur ti pershkruaj as Viktor Hygo ne mesjeten e hereshme. Keta qe torturonin qe dhunonin, qe poshteronin ishin anëtaret e "Komitetet e Shpetimit" me ne krye keshilltarin e Spartak Poçit, Shpetim Idrizin nga Kuçi. Ai qe po torturohej ishte n/oficer i shtetit shqiptar Edi Hasanaliaj nga Vranishti i Vlores. Edi ndodhej ne Sarande bashke me komandantin e tij Kapiten Gjergj Memetin për te shpetuar shtetin shqiptar dhe Shqipërine te mos digjej e shkaterrohej. Zoti e shpetoi nga vdekja, dhe ne duart e kanibaleve komunisto-grek te Sarandes. Dajua i Edit, Ilirjan Qejvani kishte bere 10 vjet burg politik. Edi bashke me vellane e tij te mençur dhe te mire Jetmir Hasanaliaj me 1993 sherbyen ne rradhet e policise për te luftuar krimin dhe për te ndertuar demokracine. Edi ishte, shqiptar i vertete, djale trim, i afte profesionist, i pa kompromentueshem, luftonte kunder krimit nate e dite. Me punen e tij fitoi dashurine dhe respektin e vlonjateve. 

11. Kapiten i pare Viron Lutfi Rrapi Ishte kapiten i pare dhe kish mbaruar dy fakultete, ate te rendit dhe juridik. Ishte trim i mençur dhe nuk e njihte friken. Xhaxhai i tij i nderuar Malo Rrapi kishte kaluar 18 vjet te jetes se tij ne burgjet komuniste. Vironi hyri ne polici me 1992. Me trimin dhe te paharruarin Viron Rrapi ndodhi nje sfide e papare vetem N/kolonel Milto Kordha, N/kolonel Haxhi Demiri dhe N/kolonel Mejtim Meçe. Vironi ishte denuar me vdekje nga "Komiteti Shpetimit" sepse ishte për ta nje pengese e pakapercyeshme. Për te zbatuar kete vendim banda komuniste e Myrteza Caushit, pasi kishte biseduar 2 dite me pare me n/kolonel Milto Kordhen, hyjne ne menyre demokratike, ne komisariatin e policise dhe vrasin haptazi dhe ne mes te dites kapitenin e pare Viron Rrapin. Ky ishte terror, dhune psiqike se kete fat do te kishin te gjithe ata qe do rezistonin. Ky deshmor ra me 15 maj 1997. Ne muajin e luleve! 

12.Major Shkelqim Agolli. Ishte nga Korça. Kish mbaruar fakultetin e mesuesise dhe kish punuar mesues ne Korçë. Me 1993 hyri ne policine sekrete te shtetit shqiptar. Ne janar 1997 u emerua kryetar i deges SHIK- ut Vlore. Babai i tij kish bere 10 vjet burg politik. Ishte njeri qe e donte detyren dhe i qe përkushtuar asaj. Gjate rebelimit greko-komunist me 1997 e kreu mire detyren e tij. Pasi u dogj SHIK-u erdhi ne Tirane dhe ne gusht 1997 shkoi si emigrant ne Greqi për te nxjerre buken e gojes. Ishte denuar me vdekje nga "Komiteti Shpetimit" dhe nje dite u gjend i vrare me thike ne dhomen e tij Athine!

----------


## {FIGO}

TURPI 
Pushtetare kriminele! Nuk eshte vone te shihni se çfare po mbillni... Kush mbjell eren korr stuhine Fakti qe nga 12 oficere e n/oficere policie te vrare ne prita askush s'ka dale deri me sot para gjyqit, fakti qe dosjet e tyre jane mbyllur flet fare qarte, se keta deshmore te atdheut i ka vrare shteti bandave për motive politike. Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk pranuan qe kufomat e deshmoreve te atdheut Spiro Toshi, Gezim Shabani, Besim Manoli, me 24.3.1997 te futeshin ne spital, prandaj vlonjatet duhet te mendohen mire kur te shkojne para kutive te votimit. 

Ne tetor 1997, major Ilir Kuçi, me cilesine e Shefit te Policise kriminale te komisariatit te Vlores, ngriti nje akuze publike ku akuzonte si vrases te 12 oficereve dhe n/oficereve te Vlores: N/kolonel Milto Kordhen, N/kolonel Haxhi Demirin, Niko Veizin, kandidat për kryetar bashkie ne Vlore, Neki Dredhen e Zan Caushin, Nedin Xhelilin, e Albert Gjahtarin, Mejtim Meçe e Eqerem Osmenin etj... Asnje reagim ose pergenjeshtrim nuk eshte bere prej te akuzuarve. Fakti qe nga 12 oficere e n/oficere policie te vrare ne Vlore gjate viteve 1997-2000, ne prita me pabesi, askush deri me sot nuk ka dale para drejtesise, fakti qe dosjet e tyre jane mbyllur tregon qarte dhe prere se keta deshmore te atdheut jane vrare prej vete shtetit te sotem qe s'eshte tjeter veçse bandat dhe njesite guerile komuniste te 97-tes te ulur e fronat e pergjakur shteterore.

----------


## {FIGO}

MARRE NGA http://www.edsh.org/vr-vlore.html

----------


## Erdeta. B

Figo, me ke rrenqeth mishin.... Ke te drejte kur e quan turp qe keta njerez nuk kane dale para drejtesise. Sido qe te jete Zoti shef dhe denon, te pakten keshtu mendoj une...

----------


## {FIGO}

kush do i nxjerre para drejtesise lal///
pse te rezulton qe ka drejtesi ne shqiperi///
MBASE ZOTI ///

----------


## thorgal

me quajne skerdi jam 21 vjec kam lindur ne vlore dhe jam krenar per kete ashtu sic jam krenar qe dhashe kontributin tim per heqjen e nja ca hajduteve neokomunist  nga pushteti me vjen keq qe shoket e tyre erdhen prape ne pushtet  une nuk e di ku eshte turpi i vlores ndoshta qe nje kurve e jugut te romes flet te njejten gjuhe si ne dhe nje gje tjeter per ty me kane thyer kontraten per motivin (brutalite et racizem envers ses superiores) po do te dergoj foto te me besosh dhe ska nevoje te kopjosh texte nga faqe te tjera te internetit se keto di ti lexoj edhe vetehajde mirupafshim dhe me thuaj sa e ke pazarin

----------


## {FIGO}

o lal po ste pelqyen mos ii lexo ca te them une ///ata te 12et jane nderi i vlores ///
ata te tjeret te paragrafi turpi jane TURPI///
x cfar e ta kane thyer kontraten eshte puna jote dhe sme intereson po nese jane ato motivet (miqesisht duku te doktori)
xsa i perket pazarit ik e diskutoje me ate qe te ka bo koken se mbase te be skonto///
asnjeri nuk shau vloren biles kam shume shoke dhe shoqe nga vlora///
por ti s'arrin ti kuptosh keto gjera///

----------


## ganoid

figo vlonjatet e kane akoma para syve ato momente dhe ti nuk mund ti besh hero njerezit e shikut ashtu sic nuk mund ti besh hero kriminelet dhe gjoja pjestaret e te ashtuquajtures "komiteti i shpetimit....."
pra figo bej me kujdes une per vete si njof ato edhe mund te jene  te pafajshem por ne ate periudhe nuk dihej kujt ti besoje dhe mos harro qe brenda ishte nje inat 7 vjecar e cila konsistonte ne ate qe qe PD me dr berishen  ne krye ju nxorren eshtrat e gjysherve  (qe kane luftuar per ideale)te vrare ne luften e dyte botrore, vetem pse ishin partizan,nga varret. 
dhe se dyti dhe me e rendesishmja ato kishin humbur miliona e miliona lek,shume prej tyre shiten dhe shtepite e ngelen ne rrugen e madhe.te gjtha nga firmat  qe mbeshteten fushaten elektorale te PD me dr berishen ne krye.

Dhe me e madhja e te medhave ishte se ishin njerez nga  shiku qe ju thonin vlonjatve "ku jeni trimat e vlores dilni njehere ne shesh se do tjua shkerdhejme nenat dhe motrat......."

nuk e di por mua sme duken pak keto .e pra figo te gjitha keto u shfrytezuan nga dhelpra greke qe kudo na ka ngrene koken po qe skemi ca ti bejme se ajo na ka rene ne pjese (na ka mallkuar zoti me te,e ju thafte dora ati bin laden qe se hodhi ne greqi ate aeroplanin).

me keto sdua te te kundershtoj por vetem te jap nje keshille qe sduhet ta anesosh kete ceshtje pasi seshte e drejte.  edhe ata vlonjate te pafajshem qe u vrane nga dora e shikut ishin bij nenash me femije e me nuse qe i lane KALLOGRE

 respekt per te gjithe ata te pafajshem qe humben jeten ne trazirat e 97!
dhe mos u kthefte me ajo kohe!

P.S. ju lutem mbylleni kete ceshtje se shume antare te ketij forumi kane pesuar humbje te medha (perfshire mua) nga ajo kohe.

----------


## Wordless

Respektoj mendimin e Mariglenit. Rindezja e zjarrit te '97-s nuk i sheben askujt. Eshte nje periudhe ku fale nje klase drejtuese tmerresisht te pa-afte e te korruptuar, populli shqiptar (dhe ne veçanti ai i Vlores) u vu para nje sprove te papare. Duhej te ishe cope guri ne ate kohe qe te mos reagoje.

Por me mire ti leme keto se s'nderojne e s'fisnikrojne asnje shqiptar.

----------


## Redi

Mos paragjykoni te gjithe popullin e Vlores per ngjarjet e 97-es.

Padyshim qe ajo qe ndodhi ne Vlore ne 97-en ishte Turpi i Shqiperise dhe jo i Vlores, pasi u vra Shteti Shqiptar dhe vete Shqiptaret.

Pushteti u rrezua me dhune dhe iu dha Zan Caushit me shoke.


Maringlen, nuk e di se per cfare eshtrash te nxjerra e ke fjalen gjate periudhes 5 vjecare te PD-se.
Te vetmet qe u nxorren ishin ato te Enver Hoxhes nga varrezat e Deshmoreve te Kombit dhe me te drejte.

Te tjera raste nuk di te kem degjuar.

Mire apo keq, Vlora e vuajti me teper nga te gjitha qytetet tragjedine e 97-es. 

Shpresoj qe shqiptaret te kene vene mend e ta kene kuptuar qe me revolucione komuniste nuk fiton askush, por te gjithe humbim.

----------


## Tironsja

Mariglennora
1 pyetje kam une per ty.
Pse s'po na ngrihen tani populli i Vlores sepse me sa di akoma si kan marre leket e firmave.
Asnji Vlonjat nuk ehste vrare nga dora e shikut.Nxirr emra po ke fakte.Ata vlonjat qe jane vrare, jan vrare nga dora e bandave te Zan Caushit.
Pse nuk u ngriten Vlonjatet kur u mbyten me qindra njerez te pafajshem nga Zan Caushi e Skender Gjinushi?Pse s'po kerkojn pergjegjsit e tragjedis se OTRANTOS?Kujt i  ishin paguar ato leke per te hypur ne anije?
Ku jane ato "studente"prostituta qe hyn ne "greve urie" dhe pas 10 ditesh "te pangrena" bertisnin Va fan culo Sali berisha.Kto jane turpi i Vlores.
Turpi Vlores eshte Luiza Hoxha qe piu gjakun e heroit Lek Coku.
Turpi Vlores eshte ngritje e 3 gishtave qe perfaqeson simbolin Serb.
Njerzit e shikut qe erdhen ne Vlore jane Heronj do apo nuk do ti.Pse?Sepse ata mbrojten institucionet e Shtetit.Ju kundervun bandave kriminale te cilet e terrorizuan Vloren.
Mbas 28 shkurtit nuk ka patur me as Shik as polici as pushtet lokal te Partis Demokratike ne Vlore,por ka qene pushteti i Skender Gjinushit,Sabit Brokaj,Frok Cupit,Neritan Cekes,Rexhep Mejdanit.
Be pak bilancin tani:Sa Vlonjat jane vrare ne kohen kur ishte SHIKU, pra deri ne 28 shkurt (asnji),dhe sa jane vrare pas ksaj date kur ne pushtet erdhen bandat e Zan Caushit,Skedner Gjinushit etj.
Bandat e komitetit te Shpetimit dhe miqte e tyre Grek,kercenuan se do ta shpallin Vloren kryeqytet,dhe ben gati tanket per ti nisur drejt Tiranes.A nuk eshte kjo e turpshme dhe antikushtetuese.
Po ju kujtoj se te njejten gje kane bere edhe ne vitin 1991,per te mbrojtur diktaturen kriminale te Enver Hoxhes nga levizja Demokratike.
Ti ke permendur ketu urrejtje sepse paska zhvarrosur DR.Berisha disa partizane.Per ke e ke fjalen?Per Enver Hoxhen,Hysni Kapon apo per kriminel te tjere qe nen pretekstin e Luftes Clirimtare pushkatuan me qindra shqiptare,te cileve akoma s'ju jane gjetur varret.Te pakten Berisha per keta e la 1 parcele.

Askush nuk e mohon rolin e Vlores ne histori.Si ne ngritjen e flamurit Kombetare dhe Shpalljen e Pavarsise ashtu dhe ne luften e vitit 1920.Un te garantoj qe pjesa me e madhe e Vlonjateve perfshi edhe ndonje element te zhgenjyer,ndjehen teper fajtore per ate qe ben ne vitin 1997.Fakti qe vetem 2 vjet me voneSali Berisha ehste pritur ne Vlore si Hero e perligj me se miri kete konstaktimin tim.


Ps.I paharruarr qofte kujtimi i Deshmoreve te Atdheut qe rane ne Vlore.

respekte Tironsja.

----------


## Brari

Te lumt fjala  Tironse !

Topi nuk e luan mendimin tend.

Kjo eshte e verteta.

----------


## Albo

Koha do te sjelli drejtesine, historianet do tu sjellin nderin ketyre martireve qe dhane jeten per mbrojtjen e institucioneve shteterore.

Pa shtet, nuk ka komb dhe as mireqenie!

----------


## pelin

ej ,Tironse, ate garancine na e jep dot me shkrim?
   Sa mir i di ,mi dreq!

----------


## Jonian

Nuk e di vertetesine e gjithe atyre qe ka shkruar FIGO me lart, pervecse per ato ngjarjet qe ndodhen ne Sarande. Sa jane shkruar me siper per ngjarjet e ndodhura ne Sarande jane te paverteta sepse personi qe hodhi bomben te makina e oficereve te SHIK-ut nuk ishte Shpetim Idrizi, por ai qe njihej me nofken "Bubeqi" ne qytet. Po ashtu i ashtuquajturi Komiteti i Shpetimit Kombetar kryesohej nga nje ish-oficer i quajtur Xhevat (mbiemri s'po me kujtohet)i cili deri para pak muajsh perpara trazirave sherbente si perfaqesues i VEFA Holding ne Sarande.Kjo me ben te mendoj per kapacitetin mendor te atij populli: Si ka mundesi qe te njejtin person qe te mori paret ti njeri (ose popull) e ve kryetar te te shpetoje nga kush e di se cfare?

----------


## Erdeta. B

E di si eshte puna, SHIK apo jo SHIK pak rendesi ka. Vlonjatet (dhe une bashke me ta) e dine vete kush fshihet pas vrasjeve te '97. Nese ju e quani turp nje kerkese krejt paqesore te lekeve te humbura ne firma atehere mos pretendoni se keni elemente demokratike ne gjak ( duke ju referuar Tironces).  E verteta eshte qe donte SHIK-u dhe e beri Vloren shembull qe tani s'e shef dot njeri me sy ne gjithe Shq. Po politika (si kurva me e vjeter e historise njerezore) gjithmone ka qene e zonja te luaje me pafajsine. Te pakten ju si brez i ri, me pretendimin "Ta cojme atdheun perpara" mos beni te njejtin gabim...

 P. S. Dhe mundesisht mbylleni kete teme se eshte e dhimbshme ta kujtosh dhe mbi te gjitha injoranca dhe kriminelet nuk ia vlen te permenden se ne shqiptaret e kemi nji cik zakon qe nuk shohim dot perpara po ecim me koken pas.

----------


## ermal80

figo nuk e di ku ke qene ti ne 97 po une kam qene ne vlore 
vlora ka bere manifestime per leket per shume kohe dhe pa vrare asnjeri(te shikut ose sic i quan ti heronj)
a ke qene ne vlore ti kur forcat e qeverise hyne ate mengjes dhe pushtuan vloren  
a ke qene ne vlore ti kur na thane ,mos dilni nga shpite se do t'u ******** motrat dhe nenat?
na thane dhe ku jeni o ***** .....etj
po kush i solli ata s.gjinushi?
po te shiku ke qene apo i ke me te degjuar ,po i ke me te degjuar do te beje mire te pyesje me pare se c'fare ndodhi ne vlore pastaj at hidhje kete teme 
oSKERDIke shume te drejte dhe ti ERDETA dhe 1 tjeter figo cfare drejtesie kerkon ti s'e di ti qe qeveritaret tane jane te degjeneruar  e di ti qe ky eshte turpi i shqiperise dhe jo i vlores :djall i nevrikosur:   mos kujto se jam me ndonje parti politike nuk me plas fare sepse kam ikur 17 vjec nga shqiperia
I LUTEM STAFIT TE FORUMIT T'A MBYLLE KETE TEME TE DEGJENERUAR.u bej nje homazh vlonjateve te vrare nga shiku dhe qeveria vetem se kerkuan parate e tyre

----------


## ermal80

ERDETA injoranca eshte vetem e atij qe mund te hape kete teme  :djall i nevrikosur:  
injoranca eshte e atyre qe nuk rijne pa e kthyer koken prapa 
INJORANCA ESHTE E ATYRE QE S'RIJNE DOT PA I SHARE VLONJATET 
MUND TE THONI CA TE DONI PO NGELEMI VLONJATE DHE JEMI KRENARE PER KETE 
INJORANT ESHTE AI QE THOTE TE KUNDERTEN 
 :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## ermal80

CFARE THUA ERDETA  NE VLOREN E KEMI SI SHPIRT 
VLORA ESHTE NJE NGA QYTETET ME TE BUKURA  SOT DHE NUK ESHTE KATANDISUR KEQ 
sa ke pa shkuar ne vlore ?

----------


## Tironsja

Ermal
Po mire punojsit e Shikut sipas teje paskan vrare njeri-tjetrin?Jo more jo, i vrave ti qe paske qene ne Vlore atehere,dhe po i vret prap sot me fjalet e tua.

Une e kam bere 1 pyetje dhe me larte.Pra po je njeri pergjigjmu.Kush jane vlonjatet e vrare nga dora e Shikut?
Ju jeni te paturp dhe ne te njejten kohe jeni turpi i Vlores.Juve ju perdhunoi dhe ju vrau Zan Caushi dhe prap i shkoni mbrapa.
Pse nuk ngrihet Vlora prap "paqesisht" per te kerkuar leket?

----------

